# Tolls in Poland



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

We are going to Ficc rally in Poland in August. I am trying to find out about the tolls and paying for them. Can anyone tell me please if you just get the box from the first garage you stop at over the border. Or do you have to do this in advance, if so how.? I am on a mercedes 5 ton chassis.
My route from Franfurt on Oder is as follows.
Any advice and or information from fellow travellers would very welcome. I have read the info on the sites recommended on previous messages but need up to date and idiot proof info!

Many Thanks in advance

Joyce

Route is At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto the B112 ramp to A12/Frankfurt (O.) 
4 Merge onto B112 
5 Turn left to merge onto A12 toward Warschau/Warszawa
Entering Poland 
6 Continue onto E30
Partial toll road 
7 Take the exit onto E65/S3 
8 Take the exit 
9 At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto E65 
10 At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto Route 92/E65 
11 Slight right onto E65 
12 At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto the E65/S3 ramp 
13 Merge onto E65/S3 
14 Take the exit 
15 At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto Route 32 
16 At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit 
17 Continue straight onto Odrzańska 
18 At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto Kruszyna 
19 Continue onto Route 278 
20 Turn left to stay on Route 278 
21 Turn left to stay on Route 278 

Arriving at Odrodzonego Wojska Polskiego


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*robbery*

Some info here!


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks,

yes I have read all those post and the sites recommended but it all left me rather confused. 

What happens when I cross the border if I have not paid or done anything in advance? how do I sort it out at that point.

I definately do not want to do anything illegal or trust to luck but I can't seem to work it out at the mo.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Have a look at this thread, it contains some dire warnings about what may happen if you're not legal, and some input from myself about my very up-to-date experience of the tolls in Poland

MHF Poland tolls discussion

Good luck and enjo your trip. If you've got any queries, feel free to send me a pm


----------

